# Finding out bandwidth hogger



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 4, 2015)

So me and my flatmates share a broadband connection through router. Before subscription we all came to an understanding that no one will download data during day time in order for others to surf web without any problems. But since past few days someone has been secretly downloading and I can't even open gmail. Upon asking everyone denies plainly. Thrice I've changed the password after which everything goes to normal but after telling those jerks the password same thing happens. Is there any way to find the culprit? After logging in router I can see the clients connected and everyone is accounted for. I just can't see who is hogging up the bandwidth. My router is dlink 605L. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## himanshu_game (Jun 4, 2015)

Harsh Pranami said:


> So me and my flatmates share a broadband connection through router. Before subscription we all came to an understanding that no one will download data during day time in order for others to surf web without any problems. But since past few days someone has been secretly downloading and I can't even open gmail. Upon asking everyone denies plainly. Thrice I've changed the password after which everything goes to normal but after telling those jerks the password same thing happens. Is there any way to find the culprit? After logging in router I can see the clients connected and everyone is accounted for. I just can't see who is hogging up the bandwidth. My router is dlink 605L. Any help is very much appreciated.


May be Windows Update is consuming the data if its just 1 or 2 times.


----------



## swintell (Jun 5, 2015)

Off hand without having a router with bandwidth data monitoring software built in there isn't to many options. 

There is some replacement firmware for certain routers on the Web for this specific reason.

What kind of devices are we talking about phones laptops desktops consoles? All of the above?


----------



## swintell (Jun 5, 2015)

Tried to edit my post but app not working.

P.s. your router is mid tier close to low end....my suggestion would be for you all to chip in and buy a decent router capable of data monitoring. At least a router with 5GHz capability


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 5, 2015)

Harsh Pranami said:


> So me and my flatmates share a broadband connection through router. Before subscription we all came to an understanding that no one will download data during day time in order for others to surf web without any problems. But since past few days someone has been secretly downloading and I can't even open gmail. Upon asking everyone denies plainly. Thrice I've changed the password after which everything goes to normal but after telling those jerks the password same thing happens. Is there any way to find the culprit? After logging in router I can see the clients connected and everyone is accounted for. I just can't see who is hogging up the bandwidth. My router is dlink 605L. Any help is very much appreciated.



Which router you have?


----------



## himanshu_game (Jun 5, 2015)

Data monitoring is available in any router that supports DD-WRT but it doesn't filter the data by MAC address.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 9, 2015)

My router is dlink 605l. Is there anything I can do apart from taking a private connection?

- - - Updated - - -



himanshu_game said:


> May be Windows Update is consuming the data if its just 1 or 2 times.



Nah it's not the update because everything works perfectly until I disclose the password.


----------

